# Preamplificador para guitarra acustica con control de tonos



## Emi77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Andaba buscando un pre amplificador para una guitarra acústica con controles de bajos, medios y agudos.

Encontré este:
http://www.ladelec.com/practicas/circuitos-analogos/259-pre-con-control-de-tonos-stereo-.html

Mi pregunta es, la señal de salida queda desfasada 180º con respecto de la de entrada?, de ser asi puedo reemplazar la etapa de ganancia de entrada con una configuración en inversor y ajustar la ganancia a gusto, y que de esa manera quede en fase?

Les dejo una imagen de la configuración de ganancia y la parte del control de tono, así es un poco mas claro.

Les dejo un pcb del pre amplificador (todavía no lo he armado) y la lista de componentes correspondiente al pcb.

Componentes:

R1______________1M
R2,R3___________10K,22K (ganancia 2) 10K,33K (ganancia 3) 10K,47K (ganancia 4)
R4____________no hay
R5,R6,R7________12K
R8,R9___________3K9
R10,R11_________1K8  

C1______________1uF 63v Polyester o 4u7  63v Electrolytic (sentido de coneccion igual a C6)
C2______________47nF   63V Polyester
C3,C4___________4n7   63V Polyester
C5______________22nF   63V Polyester
C6______________4u7  63v Electrolytic

P1,P2_________100K   Linear Potentiometers
P3____________470K   Linear Potentiometer
P4_____________10K   Log. Potentiometer

IC1___________TL072,TL082

Aclaraciones: En el pcb verán que atrás de los potes hay 3 agujeros libres por cada pote, los puse por que la mayoría de las veces sucede que compramos los potes y nos encontramos que unos tienen el vástago mas corto que otros, así que lo hice para las dos medidas mas convencionales, los que tienen el vástago mas largo los colocan en los agujeros de atrás y los mas cortos adelantes, de esa manera nos quedaran mas o menos al mismo nivel, el único inconveniente que solo los que estén adelante podrán ajustarlos al chasis.

La ganancia se calcula con el cociente de R3/R2.

 Saludos!!


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 27, 2010)

en la teoría.. es tal cual lo haz dicho... aunque no conozco a ninguna persona capaz de darse cuenta a oído de si la señal esta desfazada 180º... si podes hacerlo me voy hasta donde vivas para que me muestres como hacés
edito:
la señal se desfasa 2 veces a 180º así que está en fase...

este ecualizador no te va a servir demasiado para la guitarra ya que es mas amplio hablando en términos de ancho de banda... buscá ecualizadores especiales para guitarra


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 27, 2010)

Emi77 dijo:


> .....Mi pregunta es, la señal de salida queda desfasada 180º con respecto de la de entrada?, de ser asi puedo reemplazar la etapa de ganancia de entrada con una configuracion en inversor y ajustar la ganacia a gusto, y que de esa manera quede en fase?....


¿ Y que piensas ganar manteniendo la fase ?


pablofunes90 dijo:


> ...... aunque no conozco a ninguna persona capaz de darse cuenta a oído de si la señal esta desfazada 180º... si podes hacerlo me voy hasta donde vivas para que me muestres como hacés.......


Cualquier persona sin problemas de audición lo puede detectar, pero para ello necesitas poder escuchar al mismo tiempo 2 fuentes de sonido, una desfasada de la otra 180º y tener la posibilidad de invertir la fase de uno de los reproductores respecto del otro mediante un conmutador o un relee, por comparación se detecta si están o no invertidas.


----------



## Emi77 (Mar 27, 2010)

No pienso ganar nada, solo lo pregunte por que queria saber si estaba en lo cierto.
Ya que estamos pregunto, si se emiten dos frecuencia iguales  con fases opuestas se produce cancelacion de las mismas?, en todo caso no es mejor tener las señales en fase?.
Perdon que pregunte  bobadas. XD

Sigo con el circuito entonces:
Bueno si lo dejo asi como lo plantee deberia funcionar bien?

Sobre el ecualizador, cambiando los componentes de la parte de ecualizacion por los de este circuito:
http://redcircuits.com/Page69.htm
Que opinan de ese ecualizador?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 27, 2010)

Emi77 dijo:


> No pienso ganar nada, solo lo pregunte por que queria saber si estaba en lo cierto.
> Ya que estamos pregunto, si se emiten dos frecuencia iguales  con fases opuestas se produce cancelacion de las mismas?, en todo caso no es mejor tener las señales en fase?.


Correcto, dependiendo de la frecuencia y la distancia a la fuente se cancelan y siempre que ambas posean la misma intensidad.


> Perdon que pregunte  bobadas. XD


Es un duda, de ninguna manera una bobada.


> Sobre el ecualizador, cambiando los componentes de la parte de ecualizacion por los de este circuito:
> http://redcircuits.com/Page69.htm
> Que opinan de ese ecualizador?


Básicamente es la misma cosa, solo que este otro tiene un conmutador de ganancia y trabaja con fuente simple.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 27, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Cualquier persona sin problemas de audición lo puede detectar, pero para ello necesitas poder escuchar al mismo tiempo 2 fuentes de sonido, una desfasada de la otra 180º y tener la posibilidad de invertir la fase de uno de los reproductores respecto del otro mediante un conmutador o un relee, por comparación se detecta si están o no invertidas.



eso es trampa!:enfadado:


----------



## ecotronico (Oct 15, 2010)

Hola a todos!

Preferí no abrir tema nuevo.
¿Alguien ha armado el circuito que comentó *Emi77*?
http://www.ladelec.com/practicas/circuitos-analogos/259-pre-con-control-de-tonos-stereo-.html
http://redcircuits.com/Page69.htm
Quiero saber si les ha funcionado alguno, porque necesito armar un pre-ampificador para guitarra electro-acústica.

Gracias.


----------



## Emi77 (Oct 18, 2010)

metalmetropolis dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Preferí no abrir tema nuevo.
> ¿Alguien ha armado el circuito que comentó *Emi77*?
> ...



El pre ese funciona muy bien, pero el control de tonos es muy amplio debería estar mas acotado al rango de frecuencia de la guitarra, ya que se complica bastante ajustar el tono.


----------



## mendfi (Oct 18, 2010)

> ¿Alguien ha armado el circuito que comentó *Emi77*?
> http://www.ladelec.com/practicas/circuitos-analogos/259-pre-con-control-de-tonos-stereo-.html
> http://redcircuits.com/Page69.htm
> Quiero saber si les ha funcionado alguno, porque necesito armar un pre-ampificador para guitarra electro-acústica.




el de ladelec.com si funca bien , yo lo tengo armado en mi ampli casero y va de mil maravillas y el de redcircuits tbm lo tengo pero esta en placa nomas, aun asi si funciona y con switch mejor todavia pues porque lo acomodas a tu gusto 

asi que doy visto bueno a los dos, si quieres hacer uno de los dos te recomiendo el de ladelec y mejor si es que quieres stereo ......... por cierto hay que colocar condensadores 104 poliester tanto en la entrada de señal como para los voltajes........otro dia subo una imagen del circuito con  esos pequeños arreglos .......

me avisas si necesitas urgente ..............SUERTE


----------



## ecotronico (Oct 19, 2010)

Muchas Gracias por responder *mendfi*.
Creo que me quedaré con el de ladelec. Conseguiré los materiales y el próximo mes estaré en esto.
Primero al protoboard.....


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 19, 2010)

metalmetropolis dijo:


> Muchas Gracias por responder *mendfi*.
> Creo que me quedaré con el de ladelec. Conseguiré los materiales y el próximo mes estaré en esto.
> Primero al protoboard.....


 
No pierdas tiempo con el protoboard, es un circuito sencillo, y funciona a la primera. 
Armalo con confianza, ya muchos te dieron el visto bueno, yo tambien loa arme y funciona.

Saludos


----------



## ecotronico (Oct 19, 2010)

Está bien pipa09, sólo me quedó la duda con el segundo integrado que aparece en el esquemático:
http://www.ladelec.com/practicas/circuitos-analogos/259-pre-con-control-de-tonos-stereo-.html

¿también es un TL084?


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 19, 2010)

metalmetropolis dijo:


> Está bien pipa09, sólo me quedó la duda con el segundo integrado que aparece en el esquemático:
> http://www.ladelec.com/practicas/circuitos-analogos/259-pre-con-control-de-tonos-stereo-.html
> 
> ¿también es un TL084?


 El C.I. que es cuadruple operacional ( 4 amp dentro de un mismo chip) de 14 pines, el cual te sirve para hacer ese circuito en estereo, ahora si tu intencion es hacerlo monoaural, podes usar un TL082 (doble operacional) de 9 pines, y simplificar el circuito.

Cualquier cosa comenta!!
Saludos


----------



## mendfi (Oct 19, 2010)

metalmetropolis dijo:


> Muchas Gracias por responder *mendfi*.
> Creo que me quedaré con el de ladelec. Conseguiré los materiales y el próximo mes estaré en esto.
> Primero al protoboard.....





te dejo el esquema del previo que yo tengo ....... usa un TL074.....

suerte.......=D

perdonen pero aun no se como subir solo las miniaturas ....... jejeje


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 19, 2010)

mendfi dijo:


> te dejo el esquema del previo que yo tengo ....... usa un TL074.....
> 
> suerte.......=D
> 
> perdonen pero aun no se como subir solo las miniaturas ....... jejeje


 
Son casi identicos ambos circuitos, esmas, hasta el corte en las mismas frcuncias tiene.
Saludos!!


----------



## mendfi (Oct 21, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> Son casi identicos ambos circuitos, esmas, hasta el corte en las mismas frcuncias tiene.
> Saludos!!





si p*UE*s pero en el integrado cual seria la diferencia?????................es simple curiosidad  jejeje

salud..........os


----------



## sebatronics (Feb 10, 2012)

hola, soy nuevo en el foro, y quisiera convertir mi guitarra acustica en electroacústica,necesito saber si el circuito que tal funcionaria con solo una pila de 9V en vez de una alimentacion de 12V, he estado buscando muchos previos para guitarras acusticas pero este me parece interesante. Desde ya gracias...


----------



## kastelrock (Jun 9, 2012)

waooo esta vacan el foro compañeros lo voy a probar al circuito si me funka a mi guitarra que eh buscado uno de estos foros y no eh encontrado y simon el circuito que tal funcionaria con solo una pila de 9V en vez de una alimentacion de 12V seria mas vacan


----------



## itzcena54 (Oct 10, 2012)

mendfi dijo:


> te dejo el esquema del previo que yo tengo ....... usa un TL074.....
> 
> suerte.......=DVer el archivo adjunto 41342
> 
> perdonen pero aun no se como subir solo las miniaturas ....... jejeje



Hola, tengo una duda sobre los condensadores que le ponen a los voltajes y a las masas  y mas aun ese que sale del PIN 4 del Integrado como es eso explicame bien que no entendi bien se va a 4, 10 tierra ? perdonen es que tambien quiero armar este previo y me gustaria resolver mis dudas.

Saludos



A ok ya entendi se supone que mandas a filtrar el voltaje con respecto a tierra comun del integrado.  que son el pin 5 y 10 entradas no inversoras que van a tierra.


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 10, 2012)

itzcena54 dijo:


> A ok ya entendi se supone que mandas a filtrar el voltaje con respecto a tierra comun del integrado.  que son el pin 5 y 10 entradas no inversoras que van a tierra.



Exacto! Para eso son esos capacitores.


----------



## chango80 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hola chicos este circuito funciona con 9v? Tienen los valores de los componentes gracias.


----------



## crimson (Jun 18, 2014)

chango80 dijo:


> ... funciona con 9v? Tienen los valores de los componentes...



Hola chango80, bienvenido a la Comunidad. La batería es de 9V y el listado de componentes lo encontrás acá:
http://www.redcircuits.com/Page69.htm

Saludos C


----------



## chango80 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hola disculpen el circuito es estéreo no? Tienen alguno que sea mono? El diagrama o como hacerlo mono? Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 20, 2014)

chango80 dijo:


> Hola disculpen el circuito es estereo no? . . . .



¿ A que esquema te refieres ?

Si es este:

​
Es mono


----------



## chango80 (Jun 20, 2014)

Soy nuevo en la electrónica y estoy descifrando todo. Gracias pero me cuesta entender la parte de los potenciómetros cómo van conectado a las resistencias. Gracias.

Gente, otra consulta èste es un pre no? Digamos q*UE* no necesita un pre para da*R* ganancia, enchufo en mic y un volumen y listo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 21, 2014)

chango80 dijo:


> Gente, otra consulta este es un pre no? Digamos q*UE* no necesita un pre para da*R* ganancia, enchufo en mic y un volumen y listo?



Sip necesitas un previo para micrófono.


Todavía no contestaste de que esquema estás hablando.


----------



## chango80 (Jun 21, 2014)

Gracias fogonazo, los dos pre los puedo alimentar con la misma bateria de 9v no? Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 21, 2014)

chango80 dijo:


> Gracias fogonazo, los dos pre los puedo alimentar con la misma bateria de 9v no? Gracias de nuevo.



*Sip *          .


----------



## chango80 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hola q*UE* diferencia tiene q*UE* use un tl062 o tl072 o tl082? Gracias.


----------



## crimson (Jun 25, 2014)

El TL062 tiene un consumo en reposo bajísimo, pero es 3 veces más ruidoso que el TL072. Normalmente en audio se usa el TL072, tiene 18nV/Hz-2, lo cual es aceptable para estos menesteres. El NE5532  tiene apenas 8nV/hz-1. Un transistor de bajo ruido tiene 4nV/HZ-1. O sea, si las baterías son baratas o usás fuente de alimentación ponele un TL072.
Saludos C


----------



## samus741 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hola que tal tengo una duda , bueno tengo un violin acustico , y no se me dan ganas de hacerlo electroacustico y pensaba en comprar un microfono de  pastilla y ponerla con un pluj pero tengo la duda de que si la gananacia va ser suficiente  para qu el amplificador la persiva o tendria que agregar  un amplificador  de 1 w o un aplificador operacional o que podria emplear . saludos


----------



## crosales (Nov 23, 2017)

Perdón por revivir, pero como no esta cerrado y es el único que vi con el buscador que habla sobre pre para  acústica, quería saber cómo adaptar ese equalizador para las frecuencias de la guitarra.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2017)

Adaptar que ? , si ya es para guitarra acústica 

Aqui ningún tema está cerrado


----------



## crosales (Nov 23, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Adaptar que ? , si ya es para guitarra acústica
> 
> Aqui ningún tema está cerrado


Según dijeron los controles de graves medios y agudos eran muy amplios


----------



## Fusatronica (Nov 23, 2017)

crosales dijo:


> Según dijeron los controles de graves medios y agudos eran muy amplios



En las guitarras acústicas el balance frecuencial no se puede lograr solo con la ecualización o filtrado, algo a tener en cuenta si esta es de cuerda de Nylon o acero, antes que dar ese paso hay que  atenuarlas correctamente con una ecualización sustractiva, lo ideal seria usar un ecualizador pickup.


----------



## crosales (Nov 30, 2017)

Una consulta gente, yo no se que estaré haciendo mal, pero simulé en Multisim el circuito de Redcircuit y curiosamente en lugar de amplificar la señal la reduce,  adjunto las imagenes y la simulación


----------



## mexmike (Ago 1, 2018)

No soy experto, pero creo que tienes las resistencias R1 y R4 mal combinada para setear la ganancia. R1 siendo muy alto y mata la señal de la entrada. 
Tal vez algo así te deja ajustar la ganancia de la primera etapa. P5 se usa como drive de todo! ¡Tal vez es demasiado alto la ganancia como lo tengo!


----------

